# Lean-To-Shed?



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

It's a great looking little one horse barn but not what I'd call a run in shed . A run in shed to me is 3 sides with an open front so the horse can "run in" when they feel the need for shelter from cold, wind or sun. I ptefer wood myself although a lot people do use a galvanized roof. If you need a tack or/and a feed room though the other is a nice design. Most run ins are used in pastures where the horses aren't stalled every night.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wood. Open (er, with at least two sides closed for a wind break). 

Is your horse pastured with other horses? If so, definitely leave at least one full side open (or two half sides) so if your horse gets chased in there its easier to get out. Leaving it open is also more welcoming to your horse as it seems "bigger" since horses are naturally a little claustrophobic. If you want a tack room, what about this? 
http://www.alansfactoryoutlet.com/P..., Horse Shelters, Run in Shed-resized-600.jpg

Or, if you want somewhere to enclose him in, this (if there is more than one horse in his pasture close the stall door, if there is just him, you can leave it open) and use one of the stalls for the tack room.
http://www.penndutchstructures.com/media/images/uploads/barn with overhang-SM png.png

Also leaves a nice space where you could put a tie ring/cross ties without being worried about being trapped against a wall by your horse o.o


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't do wood. While it's perfectly fine in other parts of the country, it won't hold up to the lack of moisture and then the snow dumpage of CO.

And unless you want a truly mobile lean-to, make sure to STAKE IT DOWN! My 12x12 metal lean-to has 6ft rebar stakes, one on each corner and an additional in the middle of the rear wall. Figure out the direction the wind blows and position the shelter accordingly as an open shelter is useless if the wind is blowing all the snow into it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Since the weather usually moves from the north/west, you typically want the opening to the south/southeast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Shed-barn. I prefer that the front wall be sheeted in, leaving a 4' opening if for a single horse. No door but hang a canvas tarps, old carpet, etc over the opening long enough to rub the ground. One should cover the opening plus a foot on each side, then slit up the middle. Another, 3' wide hangs over the slit. This allows the horse to easily move in and out yet keeps it dark enough that few flies enter. Plastic tarps are useless for various reasons. I like the 12 x 12 but without a solid door. Your horse won't go in it in winter but will prefer to bum up against a wall so he can see all around. Because of that be sure to set it far enough from a fence so he can use all sides.


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Is the link a good shed though? Ill leave the door open when he is out on his pasture so he has the option to go in side. And then when I need to ill close the door and keep him in there.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Does he have any horses out in his pasture with him? I have already said my opinion about it, I like them open so the horse doesn't feel claustrophobic. I personally think that the stall in the shed you showed looks small. Would you actually order that exact thing from the company or build something like it? I still like something like this  It looks more horse friendly, with more of a barny style. It is mostly metal with shingles.
http://www.penndutchstructures.com/media/images/uploads/barn with overhang-SM png.png


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would have it fully open on the south side. If needed you could block with a corral panel. Metal exterior lined with wood is a must so they do not kick through it and injure them self. I have never blocked mine in and would never have a door on it.


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Does he have any horses out in his pasture with him? I have already said my opinion about it, I like them open so the horse doesn't feel claustrophobic. I personally think that the stall in the shed you showed looks small. Would you actually order that exact thing from the company or build something like it? I still like something like this  It looks more horse friendly, with more of a barny style. It is mostly metal with shingles.
> http://www.penndutchstructures.com/media/images/uploads/barn with overhang-SM png.png


No I plan on getting him a pasture buddy at the momment, like a goat or a cow. We wont be getting another horse for a while. It wont be as small as the link I gave, I remembered the second horse we will be getting in the future. I really enjoy the link you gave though, it looks nice.

To all of you suggesting completely open or similar, Im really stuck between the doors and completely open. Im debating on getting doors so he isnt out running alot in the winter on his pasture. It gets icy up here and it would kill me if he got injured. I wouldnt keep him in it all the time just perhaps at night when its really cold and icy but other wise the door would be open


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol! Then theres your answer, stall with big over-hang


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

jazz, my opinion, i think that link you showed is cute, but for me i think horses would be a tad bit nervous to be in there. and if you closed the bottom part of the door not the top, if he got scared i think he would injury himself more trying to get out then if he was out on pasture, and in the winter i dont think there is much to wrry about him injuring himself slipping or anything unless he has shoes on, which you have stated you wont do with him


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

We have a temporary shed anyway at the momment we just need to clean and cut off the wall (can you come over and help me clean all the pig poo out?)


----------

